# DIY Ballistic Gel



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ballistic gel can be great fun to shoot. Comparing different bands and ammo while seeing a visual result.

Here is a collection of vids showing you how to make your own.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good links .... Thanks!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You want about 11%, but I am more focussed on target shooting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats way too easy. did not know it was that easy to make.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good post, thanks for sharing


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks man, I've been really wanting to try this


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to try this too....might be funner than shooting at phone books.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

that is a must try thanks


----------

